# Circuito contador de 0 a 9



## The_Overlord

BUEN DIA Me urge el saber como se arma el circuito de un contador de 0 a 9 con un display anodo comun con el circuito 7447 y el ne555p


----------



## mabauti

cortesía de nemesaiko

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-99-74190-a-468/


----------



## The_Overlord

gracias, pero el diagrama es para un contador de 0 a 99 y utliza u circuito 90

necesito que se pueda hacer solo con lo que tengo
asi lo pidieron


----------



## nemesaiko

Hi man qui tengo un CKTO hecho en circuitmaker2000 de un contador de 00 a 99 con el integrado 7490 espero que te sirva y en la proxima especifica bien   lo que pides man por que arriba dice 0 a 9 jeje y mejor publica tu duda en Circuitos lógicos combinacionales y secuenciales 

saludos


----------



## nemesaiko




----------



## nemesaiko

especifica bien lo que quieres y todos los materiales q tienes para poder ayudarte mejor!!!


----------



## titorealico

como andas ... aca te mando la imagen con el circuito.... la parte del 555 no la hice (eso pensalo vos.... no pensar = no aprender, je)  yo te reemplace el 555 por un generador de pulso... con los integrados q vos decis no se puede hacer , tenes q tener si o si un 74192 q es un contador.
salu2


----------



## titorealico

me olvidaba... la pata 3, 4 y 5 del integrado fijate en la hoja de dato del 7447 si tienen q ir a masa o a +5.. (yo no me acuerdo) asiq controla eso y en tu circuito genera el pulso con el 555 es facil de usar...
Salu2


----------



## djlinks

Hola Soy heinar de mexico DF Alguien podria ayudarme? requiero hacer un circuito contador de 0 a 99 con unpar de displays  un par de 7490 y 7447, y bueno.. gran parte del circuito ya lo tengo armado. pero estoy teniendo problemas con el 555 debido a que el conteo es controladopor un potenciometro conectado al trigger del 555 y al manipularlo no varia el conteo.. si no simplemente se enciende o se apaga el display.. podria por favor alguien ayudarme con este problemita?.. gracias


----------



## Eduardo

Al circuito no lo veo por ningun lado y mi pitonisa esta de viaje.


----------



## djlinks

Aqui esta elcircuito, me disculpo por no anexarlo, mi problema es con el RESET, mi contador se conectado a un potenciometro de 100 K y en lugar de.. hacer que cambie el conteo.. unicamente lo apaga y lo vuelve a encender.que debo hacer?[/img]


----------



## Eduardo

Eso esta bien.  Que hay  del resto? que es precisamente lo que anda mal...

Edito:

No tendras unida la salida con el reset?  que en ese dibujo pasan muy cerca.


----------



## sp_27

El reset (pin 4) esta conectado a la alimentación de 5V y la salida (pin3) a RL (10k), por lo que se ve, y deberia ser asi, esa es la configuracion estandar del temporizador


----------



## OptimusTronic

ya otros dieron circuitos y por ahi vi el circuito con el 555, yo tambien dejo mi circuito con un contador 74192 con decodificador 7447 con display anodo comun.

saludos.


----------



## hades_21

por aca te dejo un contador del 0 al 9 esta colocado en una simulacion en proteus 
http://www.blogelectronico.com/foro/index.php?topic=103.0


----------



## t10eggs

Disculpen algien tiene algun circuito que sea contador de 0a 9 pero con dip switch 

bueno ^^ espero su ayuda gracias  =)

emm me podrian dejar un mnesage privado o aki chao


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola t10eggs
Pero...? Como conectarías esos dip switch al contador ?
ó para que serían en el circuito contador ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## t10eggs

es decir un dip switch de 4 interruptores m..  es decir aciendo la combinacion en los botones de 1 0 0 0 =1 ,1 1 0 0 =3 hasta iegar a 1 0 0 1 que en binario es = a 9

no se si queda bn explicado es algo sensillo pero :s se me olvidaron los componentes que se utilizaban 

bueno espero alguna respuesta gracias!!

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola

Asi de sencillo ?
De nuevo te vuelvo a preguntar: a donde quieres conectar los Digi Switches?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yosoy

Aquí está un diagrama muy simple, el condensador es de 10 uF pero tu se lo puedes cambiar dependiendo la velocidad con la que quieras que cambie, aparte le puedes poner un potenciómetro para regular la velocidad tu mismo.


----------



## LUIS08054

necesito que me ayuden como puedo hacer un contador descendente y ascendente decimal es decir de 0 a 9 ...... pero solo con biestable 7478 y 7446 y con un display de catodo comun


----------



## knkmx

Ayuda 
Para hacer un contador en dos displays de 0 a 12 y que regrese nuevamente de 0 a 12
automaticamente sin precionar nada

grasias


----------



## jorge pinto

hola podrian guiarme para aser un circuito con displey pero con did switch colocando los codigos y el displey de el numero
EJ:   1000 = 8 ; 1001 = 9 ; 0000 = 0 y asi susesivamente


----------



## MrCarlos

jorge pinto

En la página 1 mensaje #19 viene el circuito que estás pidiendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

